# sex of kittens?



## beachbaby (Jul 20, 2004)

when will the sex of kittens be determinable? they are ab 3 days old now and you can tell a difference between some but over all they still just look like lil buldges. just some have bigger ones than others lol. :lol:


----------



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

> In kittens younger than about two weeks, it is often difficult to tell their sex. Even competent rescuers and vets can be fooled! A female kitten will have what looks like an upside-down exclamation mark, whereas a male will look more like a colon. Also, the male's urinary opening is lower than the female's and he will also have a little lump between his anus and this opening. This will later become his testicles. Another way to tell is gently squeeze the urinary opening. If the tip of the penis appears, there's your answer!


That's from http://www.kitten-rescue.com/kitten-res ... e%20kitten


----------



## beachbaby (Jul 20, 2004)

haha yikes!! i'm definatly not gonna squeeze them to see if a penis pokes out! hahah 8O


----------



## TandZ21 (Jul 23, 2004)

Beachbaby, I am having a hard time determining the same thing. I just got a kitten 2 days ago and the ex-owner told me that it was a female but the more I try to figure it out for myself the more I think its a male. Let me know if you find a great answer for a definite determination. 

Thanks


----------



## beachbaby (Jul 20, 2004)

i found this website, it helps a little because it provides pictures. http://www.vetinfo.com/csexcat.html


----------

